

Super Fun Kid Time (TechCrunch Disrupt Hackathon) - richardjordan
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/08/super-fun-kid-time-9-year-old-programmer/

======
richardjordan
Okay so I'm instantly biased given that this is my daughter, but I think that
this is what our community should be about. A young person following her
dreams and trying to build something, and put it out there for all to see.

Given the negative stories around the hackathon this weekend I think the good
ones are just as worth reading.

~~~
Miyamoto
Still disturbing that an audience as young as your daughter were
participating, watching or present at Disrupt, and TechCrunch didn't even
bother to properly and thoroughly screen speakers ahead of time.

Edit - In case anyone is confused, I'm referring to:
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/08/an-apology-from-
techcrunch/](http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/08/an-apology-from-techcrunch/)

------
sgentle
Hah, that is awesome. I wish there had been opportunities like this when I was
a kid. I was programming with my dad at about that age, but the internet was
only really available at universities back then - there was no chance anything
I wrote would ever make it out of my loungeroom.

Although outrage is easier and feels better, I think that condemning the bad
needs to go hand-in-hand with promoting the good. Yes, titstare is a dumb app
and it was dumb to put it on stage, but it was only one presentation. Even if
well-intentioned, I think overemphasising bad behaviour can amplify its effect
by making the industry seem worse than it really is.

Bravo to your daughter and to you. I'm sure there are other kids who will hear
about this story and say "well, hey, I could do that". It must make you proud
to have raised a 9-year-old role model.

